
Life Lessons from a 97-Year-Old Lobsterman - someproduct
https://www.outsideonline.com/2401643/life-lessons-97-year-old-lobsterman
======
markus_zhang
I think genetics also has a hand here. Rarely do I see people live up to this
age and even walk properly.

